# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] Can't connect to wireless; firmware missing

## etgh95

Hi everyone. I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 alongside Vista. When I mouse over the "bar signal" with a red exclamation mark, it says "Wireless networks - firmware missing". I have tried numerous Terminal commands to install the firmware after copying it to the desktop, but the last line of the response is always something like "E: device or firmware not found". I know that it's not a problem with my router, because the signal strength is great in Windows. Please help me!
PS - When I booted Ubuntu from my USB stick before installation, a message came up briefly saying that there was an error with the firmware and I should visit (link)... I did that and downloaded the firmware (from wireless.kernel.org) and copied it to my desktop, but I couldn't install it. 
Thank you so much!

----------


## chili555

How about telling us what kind of wireless card it is:

```
lspci -nn
```

What kind of firmware is it; what is its name?

----------


## etgh95

Hi chili555,
when I entered lspci -nn, this was the output:




> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge [1002:5950] (rev 10)
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a3f]
> 00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a37]
> 00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a38]
> 00:12.0 SATA controller [0106]: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA [1002:4380]
> 00:13.0 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0) [1002:4387]
> 00:13.1 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1) [1002:4388]
> 00:13.2 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2) [1002:4389]
> 00:13.3 USB Controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3) [1002:438a]
> ...


I don't know the name of the firmware that I need. I've tried installing ndiswrapper and b43-fwcutter, but to no avail. How can I find out the firmware that I need?
Thanks.

----------


## chili555

> I have tried numerous Terminal commands to install the firmware after copying it to the desktop


What is it that you copied to your desktop? Perhaps we can install it.

The easier alternative is to carry your laptop over to the router, get a wired ethernet connection and go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers and let the computer figure out what you need and download it.

If it's not a laptop, you might do:

```
dmesg | grep -i firm
```

See if there are any kernel messages with clues.

----------


## etgh95

I'm pretty sure that it was b43 and ndiswrapper. Even when I entered the command "cd Desktop" and then "gksudo nautilus", and then navigated to the files, it still didn't install.
I have a laptop, so I will do that later today. Let's hope it works!
Thank you so much for your help!

----------


## etgh95

Hi chili555;
I got the drivers that I needed installed today; I just hooked up to a wired connection and Additional Drivers did the rest for me. Thank you so much! I am now connected!
Thanks again.

----------


## amitreiki5

i have the same problem and dont know how to go into system administrator? please help!
Thanks
Amit

----------


## chili555

I am not quite sure what you are trying to do. Please explain.

----------


## tansarih

> I am not quite sure what you are trying to do. Please explain.




plz help me,I am new in ubuntu.i use ubuntu for my netbook but have problem wireless firmware not found.
i try install in terminal use this 
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter

(sudo) password for user :

my problem is,I can't write my password there.
plz can u help me how to write my password in terminal.....

thank 4 u help

----------


## chili555

Type it in and press Enter. It is being accepted even though it doesn't show for security purposes.

Post back if you are still having trouble.

----------


## chili555

> I am having the same issue and I have tried everything listed. Can anyone help me get the wireless to work? Help!


Details; we need details:

```
lspci -nn | grep 0280
```

There are about 183 billion different Broadcom cards and we need to know which you have. The solutions differ.

----------


## Ellsworth94

did that, and said it updated but when reboot, still says that firmware is missing

----------


## chili555

Let's see:

```
dmesg | grep b43
ls /lib/firmware/b43
```

Thanks.

----------


## Ellsworth94

jj@jj-Latitude-D505:~$ dmesg | grep b43
[    1.664674] b43-pci-bridge 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
[   25.590228] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found (core revision 5)
[   25.661902] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx
[   25.661971] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx
[   25.662043] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio
[   27.421164] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[   27.421171] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[   27.421176] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
jj@jj-Latitude-D505:~$ ls /lib/firmware/b43
ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/b43: No such file or directory

----------


## chili555

> $ ls /lib/firmware/b43
> ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/b43: No such file or directory


Evidently, the firmware did not download and install properly. Were you connected to the internet via ethernet at the time? Please try again:

```
sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
```

Post any errors or warnings so we can try to diagnose the issue.

----------


## Ellsworth94

this is what i go:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

----------


## erleichda29

0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)

----------


## chili555

> jj@jj-Latitude-D505:~$ ls /lib/firmware/b43
> ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/b43: No such file or directory


And next:


> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
> firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version.


Dr. Chili is not the type to curse, but if he were this would be a good time. The packages are supposed to locate the firmware and install it in the right location. I haven't a clue as to why it works perfectly...except in this case!

Let's try it another way. Please download the attached file to your desktop. Right-click it and select _Extract Here_. Open a terminal and do:

```
sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/b43
sudo cp Desktop/b43/* /lib/firmware/b43
```

Check to see if it got there as expected:

```
ls /lib/firmware/b43
```

You should see several ucode and other firmware files. Next, reload the driver:

```
sudo modprobe -r b43
sudo modprobe b43
```

Any improvement?

----------


## Ellsworth94

worked, thank you

----------


## OldDELL

**Thanks for the helpful info on WiFi driver problem**
The info in this thread was crucial to getting the wifi working on a 7 year old Dell 1300. Chili555 provided the detail that solved the problem. (post #80).  This is my first Linux experience and these forums got me through the early fumbling.
Thanks.
OldDELL

----------


## iampierce

Wow chilli, you  :Guitar: this Linux stuff. Your like a  :KDE Star: 

Hope you can help me. After reading most of this thread, i'm pretty confident you can. 

OK, just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a mini usb stick and running it off that. How cool is that? An OS running off a thumb drive. 

I'm stumbling my way around this OS and per this forum I am missing my firmware for my wifi. I have read a lot of this thread, so here's my info...

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci -nn |grep 0280
*02:09.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
*
I'm on a 2005 Gateway Laptop. Normally running Win XP. Now playing with Ubuntu.

Please square me away chilli. What do I need to make my wifi fly?

----------


## chili555

Just walk the laptop over to the router, get an ethernet connection and do:

```
sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
```

Now we unload the driver and reload it so the driver grabs the firmware:

```
sudo modprobe -rv b43
sudo modprobe b43
```

You should be all set...except...


> OK, just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a mini usb stick and running it off that. How cool is that? An OS running off a thumb drive.


Generally, USB drives contain the file system and the actual running occurs in the computer's RAM. That means when you shut down, the firmware you installed in RAM, not the USB file system, is gone. There are ways to keep the firmware on a separate partition on the USB key and install it every time you boot.

There are also ways to re-master the Ubuntu system to add and remove parts to your liking. That's a fairly advanced process, as you might guess.

Try any of that with Windows!

I hope you enjoy your Ubuntu adventure. We have a lot of fun!

----------


## NumberNine

Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and I need some help. I'm getting the missing  firmware for wireless Internet. I'm on a Dell laptop by the way. After  reading a lot of this thread, I did:

lucas@ubuntu:~$ lspci -nn | grep 0280
0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)

Hopefully that gives you the information needed to fix the problem. Thanks!

----------


## chili555

> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)


Walk that Dell over to the router, get an ethernet connection and open a terminal and do:

```
sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
sudo modprobe wl
```

Detach the ethernet and you should have working wireless.

----------


## Palemoonrider

Hi all, First post and first problem of many I am sure. Have the wireless connection issue. I enter the key and it connects for about 10 seconds then disconnects. Just updated to 12.04 from 10.04 I think. Been a long time since I did it. 
Ran the script to find wireless info.
03:03.0 network controller [280]; Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network connection [8086:4220] (rev 05)

After I walk it over to the ethernet connection, what do I do.

Also, everything seems to work really slowly compared to the last version.

Dell Latitude D610

Thanks in advance.

----------


## chili555

> Hi all, First post and first problem of many I am sure. Have the wireless connection issue. I enter the key and it connects for about 10 seconds then disconnects. Just updated to 12.04 from 10.04 I think. Been a long time since I did it. 
> Ran the script to find wireless info.
> 03:03.0 network controller [280]; Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network connection [8086:4220] (rev 05)
> 
> After I walk it over to the ethernet connection, what do I do.
> 
> Also, everything seems to work really slowly compared to the last version.
> 
> Dell Latitude D610
> ...


Since there is no evidence at all that this is a 'firmware missing' issue, and I doubt it is, please start a new thread. Include the results of:

```
dmesg | grep ipw
sudo iwlist eth1 scan
```

Thanks.

----------


## BuntuFreak

Hope someone is still reading. My problem is that if I install the Broadcom restricted driver, then "Network" does not even show me Wireless card exists. If I uninstall, then I see the Wireless card BUT it says Firmware not installed.

So bottom line, I'm screwed unless someone can give me some idea?

System:

Dell Inspiron 1720
Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g

----------


## BuntuFreak

Okay my problem got solved but installing b43 from command line using sudo apt-get.

This is one reason I have not thrown away my last Windows computer. We can't rely on "restricted driver install"? I mean what can we rely on then?

I guess I need to figure out if my NVidia 3D Acceleration is correctly setup too...

----------


## sparkysrath

Hello! I am currently new to ubuntu and am trying to set this laptop up for my mom. However, whenever I try to connect to the internet via wireless I have an issue due to firmware missing. As I have read through a good portion of this thread I have tried several of the suggestions given and am still having issues. One of which is the fact that I cannot get the drivers to install via additional drivers.

Attached/visible is the error that I keep getting. I also notice that codes are being made available to also grab the firmware, however I do not know where to input the codes. I will admit that I am more of a windows user, however, if I can figure this out I might just change to Ubuntu. 

Please help, I really want to finish trouble shooting this as soon as possible due to the fact that I have my own laptop coming today that I have to setup.

----------


## GordThompson

@sparkysrath

As suggested in the previous replies, you'll need to connect to the Internet using an Ethernet cable ("Wired" network connection) and then use Additional Drivers to install the driver for your wireless adapter.

----------


## sparkysrath

> @sparkysrath
> 
> As suggested in the previous replies, you'll need to connect to the Internet using an Ethernet cable ("Wired" network connection) and then use Additional Drivers to install the driver for your wireless adapter.



I was connected via a cat5 cable. I figured it out and fixed it. Thank you for your help though!  :Smile:  :Wave:

----------


## cqqkie

sudo apt-get install linux-firmware

----------


## chili555

> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware


It depends on the device. If it's a Broadcom, then:

```
sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
```

----------

